# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid?] Continent/Region Map (Varisia, Pathfinder) Request

## Curator

Greetings all,


*General Style/Examples:* I am looking for a map similar in style to this: https://i.redd.it/0kbupzdxuymy.jpg and to a lesser degree this: http://i.imgur.com/DdbmWSe.jpg . 

*References and what I am looking for:* The map is going to be of Varisia, a continent/region in the Pathfinder setting of Golarion for personal use in my tables RPG game. I have no desires to obtain copyright, I simply want to be able to use it for my game, what you do with the work afterward is no concern of mine. I am basing the map/terrain off of this image: http://cdn.obsidianportal.com/assets..._Matter-27.jpg which is really just a blank copy of https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...20080605165343 . My main concern with the second of these two maps is the extensive labels/names throughout the map. I have intentions to slowly unveil the names of the map as my players explore the world. The problem with the first of the two maps is there is no indication of where the cities/settlements actually are. Ideally, the map would have some form of illustration/assests that depict settlements/towns/major cities, but would not label/name them. Also, both of these maps have the issue of not having any form of the main roads, which I would also like depicted, you can find what I had in mind in this image: http://cdn.obsidianportal.com/assets...ade_routes.jpg . 

*Additional Map information request:* Ideally the map is painted OR paper map style, either suits me fine. The cities from the above references that should be depicted/illustrated as more prominent/larger are Magnimar (a merchant city, busy harbor, rich in trade), Riddleport (pirate haven/cove), Korvosa (standard fantasy/medieval monarchy lawful city), Janderhoff (depicted as a dwarven hold built into the mountains), and Kaer-Maga (also, at least partially, built into the hills surrounding it, known for magic/supernatural). If you need any more information about these cities styles for whatever reason the setting is fairly fleshed out and details can be found with a simple google search (such as "Varisia Pathfinder (City Name)) or you can ask me as needed. The other settlements/parts of civilization (marked as circles on the map) can be shown as hamlets/villages/small towns etc. as you like. Please do not incorporate the squares and other landmarks on any of the reference maps, and as previously stated I am looking to implement the roads from the corresponding reference. Don't worry about giving a scale (miles=inch etc), ideally incorporate a compass somewhere, and few flavorful illustrations such as a Kraken in the water etc.  

*Logistics and other concerns:*

*Rights and Usage:* I will be using this map only online, so I only need a digital map, printing is not needed although I have no qualms with it being included. 

*Scale:* I have no reference for scale so I cannot tell you how large of a map I am looking for sadly, perhaps you could tell me the average map size that maps of this form are on? 

*Raster/Vector (?)*: In terms of Raster/Vector, again I have only what I could google but based on those images Vector seems to be more to my taste, but I leave it to your artistic discretion. 

*Quality/Pay:* Semi-professional work should suffice, although I would also be interested in professional work based on price range. Speaking of which, I am researching price range as I am able, but would probably do better with a direct ballpark-quote from you, as I have no specific number in mind currently. 

*Time Constraints:* I have no hard time constraints although the sooner the better, as I am sure most people request.

*Conclusion:* I apologize if I have left out any crucial details that I have not addressed ignorance as an answer. 

*Contact:* You can contact me either here or email me at bfbdrew9592--@--yahoo.com (remove the --'s)

----------


## NarramoreArt

Heya, I've sent an email to the address you gave, with a sample of my work. 
It looks like you've got a fun project on your hands!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

You've got mail!

----------

